

When in doubt: delete - adamb0mb1
http://verbadam.com/when-in-doubt-delete

======
maxmcd
I like this take on the same topic: [http://getnashty.com/write-
less](http://getnashty.com/write-less)

------
readme
Interesting read, before I had never thought of clarity and precision as a
trade off.

